# Duke and Daisy's babies!!



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is the oldest (and the fattest). He/she is 5 days old. Sorry that the pic is kinda blurry. I was kind of rushing so I could hurry up and get them back in the nest box. 










Second oldest baby (also 5 days old!)










Third oldest (4 days old!)










And last but not least, the youngest one (2 days old!)


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like mum and dad are feeding them well, don’t they look strange the way you can see all the food in the crop, do you know what happens to the crop when they get older, does it still look like that but gets covered in feathers or do the birds kind of grow into the crop?

I don’t blame you for wanting to get them back in the nest, I would be anxious too.

Looking really good thou, how much longer before you take over, are you going to take over with the first babies?

Jenny


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*do you know what happens to the crop when they get older, does it still look like that but gets covered in feathers or do the birds kind of grow into the crop?*_
_*---------------------------------------*_
Wow! the parents are doing a great job!

As the babies get older the crop skin will thicken and the crop capacity will start to shrink. By the time the baby is weaned the crop will be flat with an average crop capacity of 5-6cc of storage space.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I may just pull the two 5 day olds when they are 2 weeks, and then a few days later pull the other two that way they can get as much TLC as they can from mom and dad. Duke is such a good daddy bird! He is the one who does 90% of the feeding. Daisy pretty much just broods the babies and protects them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...the Daddy are always more maternal


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are soooo adorable!!! And those are such good pictures!!! There has to be a bunch of excitement over at your place!!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah! Never a dull moment let me tell ya! lol


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad to hear that the parents are doing such a great job


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yep I do believe those little buggers get fatter every time I look at them!! As soon as you open the box those little mouths fly open! lol
I'll try to post pics at least once a week so you all can see how fast they are growing!!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

They are super cute


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Cute babies! They sure are stuffed.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

They're adorable. Please do post pictures as they grow. I wish I could have seen mine at that age.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Baby picture updates!!





































They get bigger everyday!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

My gosh! They look so stuffed full of food....hahaha. Super cute babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw what cuties...can't wait till I get fluffballs!!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah! Duke keeps them stuffed! He is such a good daddy bird! lol


----------

